# Crochet and Chihuahua



## crochetmenot (Apr 4, 2013)

For one reason or another I decided to make my Chihuahua a pixie hood. His ears were cold so I made something to keep him warm. 

I'm sure he looks a little silly with it on... but he hasn't tried taking it off so he must like it at least a little.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Cute. I know my chi's big ears are ALWAYS cold but she probably wouldn't keep a hat on.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

So cute! My dog probably wouldn't stand wearing a hat.


----------

